# mineral spirits



## pink pantera

"_mineral spirits"_

This is a liquid like turpentine used in industries


----------



## jalibusa

"Aguarrás" en Uruguay.


----------



## Verraco

Lo mismo en Mexico


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. No sé si será lo mismo que aguarrás, pero en el _Diccionario de Química y de Productos Químicos Gessner G. Hawley_ he encontrado "alcoholes minerales".
Saludos.


----------



## jalibusa

"Alcoholes minerales" es una traducción literal; es además un total disparate, Antiguamente se llamaba al alcohol etílico "wine spirits" y al metílico "wood spirits" de ahí la confusión; el Mr.Hawley debería dedicarse a otra cosa o utilizar referencias de por lo menos el siglo XX.


----------



## Ilialluna

Pues no sé si Mr. Hawley debería dedicarse a otra cosa o no, pero si buscas en Google "alcoholes minerales", puedes encontrar cantidad de entradas no tan obsoletas.


----------



## ErOtto

Ilialluna said:


> Pues no sé si Mr. Hawley debería dedicarse a otra cosa o no, pero si buscas en Google "alcoholes minerales", puedes encontrar cantidad de entradas no tan obsoletas.


 
Parece que los de la Wiki también se deberían dedicar a otra cosa y dejar de decir tonterías 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcoholes_minerales
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_spirits
Saludos
Er


----------



## jalibusa

El número de entradas en Google o Wikipedia no agrega veracidad a una afirmación; puede tratarse de un regionalismo, o de una traducción literal tal como en las citas de Wikipedia de más arriba o en el diccionario de Mr Hawley. Wikipedia es muy útil pero nadie se hace responsable de lo dicho y por el bien de todos deberíamos tomar esos dichos con pinzas. Este Forum es por lo menos tan útil como Wikipedia y de nuevo por el bien de todos entiendo nuestro deber intentar que no se perpetúen errores como "alcohol mineral" y es sin duda el deber de un diccionario técnico aclarar si menciona un regionalismo. Dicho esto, vería con agrado que alguien citara un texto, de química, o de petróleo, o de destilación en el que el autor (ahora sí responsable) emplee el término. Hago notar por último que el original inglés no dice "mineral alcohols" y aparece alcohol en la traducción al español porque simplemente no hay otra alternativa para "spirits", y me atrevo a asegurar que las entradas para "mineral alcohols" en Google tienden a cero.


----------



## ayvlis

Solvente Stoddard
ayvlis


----------



## Rodelu

"Spirits" es realmente medioeval y se refiere a todo producto obtenido por destilación, mecanismo que se asimilaba a la magia pues de la nada (vapores invisibles) se obtenía un líquido, fuera alcohol calentando vino o mezclas varias de hidrocarburos calentando betún o alquitrán. Una cosa es segura, los solventes de pintura (Stoddard, mineral spirits, aguarrás) son solamente hidrocarburos destilados de petróleo, no contienen ni trazas de alcohol.


----------



## ErOtto

Estimada jalibusa:



jalibusa said:


> El número de entradas en Google o Wikipedia no agrega veracidad a una afirmación... y por el bien de todos deberíamos tomar esos dichos con pinzas.


 
en esto estamos completamente de acuerdo.



jalibusa said:


> Este Forum es por lo menos tan útil como Wikipedia...


 
En esto también estoy totalmente de acuerdo.



jalibusa said:


> ...y de nuevo por el bien de todos entiendo nuestro deber intentar que no se perpetúen errores como "alcohol mineral"...


 
Aquí ya dejo de estarlo, y te lo explico más adelante.



jalibusa said:


> Hago notar por último que el original inglés no dice "mineral alcohols"....


 
Cierto, dice "mineral spirits". Y *pink pantera* dice "like turpentine". Y tú contestas: "aguarrás en Uruguay". 

Querida jalibusa, en España *turpentine* también se traduce por *aguarrás* o *trementina*... pero no puede ser un "mineral spirit" ya que se obtiene de la destilación de la resina de los pinos (que a mi entender no forman parte de la categoría de los minerales).

Como ya decías en tu post anterior... "por el bien de todos entiendo nuestro deber intentar que no se perpetúen errores..."

Puede que la traducción "alcoholes minerales" no sea la correcta o apropiada, pero tampoco creo que lo sea "aguarrás".

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Fredys

Buen día 
Tambien puede utilizarce thinner, los "spirits minerals" son los destilados de petroleo ligeros, que son mezclas de hidrocarburos alifaticos y ciclicos. Dependiendo del productor es la mezcla final. El aguarras es utilizado para adelgazar pinturas, y el thinner es utiizado como desengrasante para metales.


----------



## ErOtto

Fredys said:


> Tambien puede utilizarce thinner...


 
Como palabra española pienso que no. 

Lo que faltaría por saber es si la palabra genérica *disolventes* encaja en lo que busca pink pantera... quien, por cierto, no ha vuelto a "dejarse caer" por aquí.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## cabazorro

Hola, desde mi punto de vista alcohol mineral es inadecuado, y estoy de acuerdo con jalibusa, al no haber una traducción idónea para spirits se ha mal acomodado lo de alcohol, me parece más adecuado *esencia mineral* o ya siendo un poco extremista espíritu de petróleo (creo muy regionalizado) en fin a ver que opina pink pantera de esto.


----------



## jalibusa

El amigo Fredys ha aportado un nivel más de complejidad al tema y está en lo cierto, en inglés, por lo menos en USA se le llama indistintamente *"Paint Thinner" o "Mineral* *Spirits"* a lo que por ahora llamaremos aguarrás, procedente del petróleo. En Uruguay se le llama *"tíner"* al solvente usado para pinturas de auto basadas en nitrocelulosa o piroxilina y es un solvente mucho más liviano que el aguarrás y contiene sobre todo acetona y metiletilcetona. En USA se le llama a ese solvente liviano, base acetona: *"Lacquer Thinner"* posiblemente en concesión a las pinturas de nitrocelulosa que son llamadas "lacas" o "lacquers".
A la _trementina vegetal_ se le llama en USA *"Gum Turpentine"* para distinguirla de la turpentine a secas (o "turps") que es otro nombre coloquial para el solvente de pintura derivado de petróleo que también se llama Mineral Spirits.
Por fin a pesar de que ya casi no se usa trementina vegetal el nombre "trementina" se arrastra y hay quienes, en Uruguay por lo menos, llaman *"trementina mineral"* al aguarrás.
Altamente confuso.


----------



## mora

Hola:

En toda mi vida, nunca he dicho o escuchado 'mineral spirits'. Por supuesto, yo lo entiendo, es cierto, pero no es utilizado mucho en América del Norte. Siempre decimos "varsol", creo que es una marca registrada de ExxonMobile. 


Los sinónimos son: 
Benzolina
Nafta de pintores
Solvente refinado de Nafta
Thinner mineral
Herbitox
Licor de petróleo
Licor blanco
Trementina mineral
Licor Mineral
Disolvente Stoddard regular
espíritu mineral
solvente de nafta de seguridad
Texsolve S.

Fuente:

http://www.quimicatecnica.com.co/documentos/DISOLVENTE_4__VARSOL.pdf
http://www.suratep.com/cistema/hojas/varsol.pdf

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## Rodelu

mora said:


> Hola:
> 
> En toda mi vida, nunca he *dicho o escuchado 'mineral spirits'*. Por supuesto, yo lo entiendo, es cierto, pero no es utilizado mucho en América del Norte. Siempre decimos "varsol", creo que es una marca registrada de ExxonMobile.
> 
> 
> Los sinónimos son:
> Benzolina
> Nafta de pintores
> Solvente refinado de Nafta
> Thinner mineral
> Herbitox
> Licor de petróleo
> Licor blanco
> Trementina mineral
> Licor Mineral
> Disolvente Stoddard regular
> espíritu mineral
> solvente de nafta de seguridad
> Texsolve S.
> 
> Fuente:
> 
> http://www.quimicatecnica.com.co/documentos/DISOLVENTE_4__VARSOL.pdf
> http://www.suratep.com/cistema/hojas/varsol.pdf
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Mora


 Pero que los hay, los hay; existe además lo que sería el "Single Malt" de los solventes destilados: "*Odorless Mineral Spirits"* para aquellos artistas que emplean solamente los mejores materiales....


----------



## mellytta

jalibusa said:


> "Alcoholes minerales" es una traducción literal; es además un total disparate, Antiguamente se llamaba al alcohol etílico "wine spirits" y al metílico "wood spirits" de ahí la confusión; el Mr.Hawley debería dedicarse a otra cosa o utilizar referencias de por lo menos el siglo XX.


 
Tienes razón, pero cuando el término ya está acuñado de esa forma, no podemos hacer más que usarlo, de lo contrario, por tratar de dejarlo más bonito, el cliente termina devolviéndote tu trabajo por estar inentendible para él, así como también en computación muchas cosas se dejan en inglés, y si las traducimos pues nadie nos entenderá.


----------



## Pensamiento

Será posible utilizar "solvente mineral"? Estoy traduciendo un párrafo que trata de indicaciones para evitar el óxido en materiales almacenados en una Planta y dice:
"Mineral spirits or any standard solvent..."

Gracias!


----------



## Azbent

Reabro este hilo con la misma pregunta de Pensamiento



Pensamiento said:


> Será posible utilizar "solvente mineral"? Estoy traduciendo un párrafo que trata de indicaciones para evitar el óxido en materiales almacenados en una Planta y dice:
> "Mineral spirits or any standard solvent..."
> 
> Gracias!



¿Podría ser "solvente mineral"?


----------



## Pablo75

En Argentina, en la mayoría de los pliegos de especificaciones técnicas se emplea "aguarrás mineral" o simplemente "aguarrás". Ejemplo:

"La superficie de láminas reflectivas será resistente a los solventes y podrá ser limpiada con nafta, aguarrás mineral, trementina, metanolxilol o aguas jabonosas."

"Con anterioridad a la aplicación de ésta pintura (antióxido), se quitará todo vestigio de oxidación y se desengrasarán las estructuras con aguarrás mineral u otro disolvente."


----------



## jcd

Hola a todos.  Se trata de productos especializados que algunos desconocemos.  Al menos este ha sido mi caso y, como persona curiosa, durante el mantenimiento de mi casa al apicar esmaltes en herrería quise comprender el uso correcto de los diferentes tipos de disolventes.

Los invito a recordar lo anterior para evitar aseveraciones que puedan confundir a quienes consultan este rico foro.

Está claro que el nombre de un mismo producto cambia dependiendo de la región y ni qué decir tratándose de diferentes idiomas.  Los disolventes no son la excepción y la cosa se pone más divertida ya que no solo cambia el nombre: su composición varía entre las marcas disponibles en una misma localidad.

Aclarado lo anterior, para entender mejor los productos revisé el contenido de aquéllos que encontré en una tienda de pinturas en Morelos, México.  Seguramente en una tienda artística tendrán otros productos y marcas.  Les comparto lo que logré discernir, no sin recordarles que soy completamente inexperto en la materia.

En esta tienda únicamente venden productos de su marca y cuentan con una sección de "solventes" en que ofrecen: tíner estándar, tíner tipo americano, aguarrás sintético y gasolina blanca (a los dos primeros les nombran thinner, pero prefiero usar el término en español).  La descripción general en el caso de ambos tíneres es "mezcla de hidrocarburos aromáticos, alifáticos, solventes oxigenados, cetonas y glicoéteres" y tienen los siguientes componentes (especificados en las hojas de seguridad):

   -) tíner estándar:   metil benceno
   -) tíner americano: tolueno

además de compartir: hexano, alcohol metílico, dimetil cetona, metil isobutil cetona, butoxietanol.

La descripción utilizada en el aguarrás sintético y la gasolina blanca es "mezcla de hidrocarburos alifáticos" y tienen los siguientes componentes:

   -) aguarrás: hexano, gas nafta y aceite de pino,
   -) gasolina blanca: hexano y gas nafta

En lo que respecta a _mineral spirits_ encontré algunos productos con este nombre en EEUU que indican (copia textual buscando evitar la ambiguedad que pudiera resultar de su traducción):

   -) Product name: mineral spirits
   -) Synonyms: hydrotreated light petroleum distillate; white spirits; vanishing oil; aliphatic naphta.
   -) Composition: solvent naphta, medium, aliphatic.

   -) Product name: acrylic lacquer thinner
   -) Composition: toluene methanol, light aliphatic solvent naphta, acetone.

La información anterior muestra que el tíner comparte ingredientes con el aguarrás, la gasonlina blanca y _mineral spirits,_ y que _white spirits_ es considerado sinónimo de _mineral spirits.
_
Intento ilustrar que, como quedó aclarado durante esta discusción, no existe una definición "formal" de estos términos y tanto usuarios como fabricantes los nombran dependiendo de su historia, costumbres, lugar, marca etc. 

El aguarrás del ejemplo comparte con _mineral spirits _la característica de tener una menor agresividad y volatilidad que un tíner.  No me sorprendería si en otro lado conozcan como aguarrás a un producto con características diferentes y que la formulación de _mineral spirits_ varíe entre marcas.

Espero haber contribuido a la pregunta original.  Una vez más el contexto determina la traducción más adecuada.  Si a alguien e interesa comprender un poco más sobre la composición y uso de estos productos, les dejo una liga con una explicación que encuentro fácil de entender: Lacquer Thinner vs Mineral Spirits: Difference Between Lacquer Thinner and Mineral Spirits

Hasta la próxima, es un gusto participar en este foro.


----------

